

Need suggestion on contracting rate - pumper

While we work on ramping revenue I'm taking on some consulting work. I need to put in a proposal tomorrow. What I'm looking for is reference points for hourly contracting rates. Something like, "I did the following work and charged $x per hour".I'm not too concerned about the type of work done for that rate, as I can triangulate on the right rate for me given enough data points (from generous folks like yourself!)<p>thanks in advance
======
metalacorn
Well, for a "normal" company, I'd say charge no less than $125 an hour, and
negotiate from there based on your need/desire and keeping in mind the state
of the economy. Still, unless you want to do them a favor, you need to charge
enough so that you're not burned out (working your ft job then burning the
midnight oil / working on weekends). "Doing a favor" rates should be more in
line with your market hourly rate -- divide your market salary by 2000 hours.
Working for less than this is really sketchy, and you should only venture into
that territory if there are significant non-monetary bennies coming your way
(resume seriously needs the boost, etc).

------
mahmud
I charged $150/hr to setup a VOIP server, and $40/day to teach Scheme. What
could you possibly triangulate from this?

Just know your industry and ask your peers.

~~~
pumper
Ye, that helps thanks. Any more data points?

~~~
mahmud
Why don't you call Dell, IBM, Sun et al. and become a sales partner? it's the
IT equivalent of street-corner pushing and you will learn how much things are
worth IRL very quickly.

